# Meet Casey



## Resident Eric (Nov 12, 2015)

I lost my 13 year old golden back in September. At the time, I thought i will never get another dog, the heartbreak was too much. But as you know, a home without a dog is not a home. So I started talking to different breeders in November. I thought i was able to be put on their waiting lists. But through mis-communications and mis-understandings, i was never on anyone's lists. One night i got frustrated and decided to look into shelters. I would have never thought those places was where i found Marshall. They told me there were a lot of applicants for this dog but they gave him to me. He was transferred from another shelter because they ran out of space. They didn't have any history of the dog because it came as a stray. I hesitated when i learned that this dog has no medical history. This is my first time adopting so in my head i was going back and forth if i should take the risk. I went back to see him for a second time, I couldn't say no to that face. He is underweight but looks like a normal golden. I think maybe he was never introduced to dog toys, balls, stuffed animals etc when he was a puppy, he shows no interests to these things at all. Personality wise he is very laid back guy. He loves being petted and love to eat. 

I still want to get a puppy but should i? Does taking care of a second dog need a lot more time?


----------



## Resident Eric (Nov 12, 2015)

More pics ......


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations on Marshall, he's a good looking boy. 

I found my current boy at my County Humane Society, he's been with me 5 years now. My girl is also adopted, she had been turned into a high kill shelter in my state and a GR Rescue took her into their program, she's been with me 9 years. 

Do you know how old Marshall is? It may take him a few weeks to get settled in and adjusted, everything is new to him and you are as well.

I've had at least two dogs my entire life, if you still want to get a puppy, go for it. A puppy may help Marshall out too.


----------



## Resident Eric (Nov 12, 2015)

They estimated him to be about 4 years old? He's 67 lbs now but i think he should weight at least 80? We'll fix him up and he'll be pretty.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

When I adopted my Remy, he was 15-20 lbs. underweight. The shelter I adopted him from was not a full service H.S., meaning he was not fully vetted. I took him to my Vet the next day for an exam, got his shots, and microchipped. I had a voucher for a free neuter from the H.S. My Vet wanted to wait until he gained enough weight before doing it. It took about three months to get the weight on him, he had some stomach issues. He was dewormed several times, on several meds for his stomach. Tried several different brands of food before I found one that worked which was Purina Pro Plan for Sensitive Skin and Stomach. Both of my Goldens have been eating it for 5 years now.

Marshall's a good looking boy, once he gets some weight on and your TLC he's going to be beautiful.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Thank you for giving Marshall his forever home, there are so many wonderful dogs in shelters that need homes, bless you for adopting one.
Having two shelter dogs myself, with unknown histories, may I suggest that you give yourself and Marshall the time and space to really get to know each other, to lay a solid foundation for a lifelong friendship. Some adopted dogs settle in fairly quickly, others can take months or even longer to truly feel they 'belong', safe and secure in their new home. Sometimes it can take a while to truly get to know what our newly adopted dog is 'about', think of him as a 'gift' (which he truly is) wrapped in multiple layers of paper, and you need to take your time, carefully, 'unwrap' and discover 'who' is underneath. You may find, in your new friend, that he is going to fit into your life seamlessly, but, you may also find, hopefully not, there are some things that he may need some extra help with. 
Adding a puppy, as Carolina Mom said, may be good for Marshall, and he most likely would love having a friend, but, consider whether Marshall may benefit from your undivided attention for a while. Being rehomed is hard on them, they, no different than a puppy, (perhaps a little less 'labor intensive') need and deserve the time and space to truly feel safe and comfortable and adjust to their new homes.


----------



## Resident Eric (Nov 12, 2015)

Marshall is a sweet dog. I don't know if it's because he came from a shelter. I feel that he works harder to get his reward (affection) where as my previous dog, she had everything given to her since birth. His vet checkup is tomorrow and I'm hoping everything is fine with him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

There is a big difference in dogs that have been adopted, they are very grateful for everything you do for them and give them. They know they have been given a second chance for a life and they will show their appreciation to you everyday. They will love you to their final day with everything they are. 

Hope Marshall's Vet check goes well tomorrow.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Marshall is a lucky boy! Sounds like he has found himself a wonderful home. 
All the best at the vet tomorrow.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Resident Eric said:


> Marshall is a sweet dog. I don't know if it's because he came from a shelter. I feel that he works harder to get his reward (affection) where as my previous dog, she had everything given to her since birth. His vet checkup is tomorrow and I'm hoping everything is fine with him.


Marshall is very lucky to have found you! You will find he has more love to offer and the bond you develop will be very deep  I remember when I adopted my rescue I was amazed at how well behaved he was and how quick he was to respond....and how completely surprised I was when he started misbehaving almost a year down the road. What I learned was it took time for him to completely trust me and let down his guard (i.e., behaviors I was identifying as misbehaving actually for him meant he was feeling more comfortable with me and more trusting) 

While I'm a big fan of multiple dogs in the house, it might be worthwhile to wait a bit to get to know one another before adding a rambunctious puppy to the mix...

Please continue to share pictures and stories. We love them here!


----------



## Monkey&Marshall (Aug 17, 2015)

Awww, I have a Marshall as well!  So sweet. Thank you for opening up your heart and your home. <3


----------



## Monkey&Marshall (Aug 17, 2015)

PS - We have two goldies, and they are only more work when they are tiny. HA!  Double the fun.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Resident Eric said:


> They estimated him to be about 4 years old? He's 67 lbs now but i think he should weight at least 80? We'll fix him up and he'll be pretty.


What a beautiful boy, thank you for giving him a loving home. I would have your vet estimate his age, his face has some white on it, I think he may be older than 4. But regardless of his age, I guarantee you he will be forever grateful you gave him a new home, and he will let you know every day.

I would give him a lot of time to settle in with you and bond. Months, or even a year, before considering a puppy. Two dogs are great companions for each other and other than the increase in the cost for vet care, food, etc., loving them and taking care of them is not difficult.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

We are the second home for our boy. He was not in a shelter but a private rehoming. He settled in very quickly and it seemed like he had always been with us. However one thing I would recommend is to take things slowly and not rush him. We took poor Harley to the beach, farmers market, 2 x cafes, numerous walks, shops etc all in the first 48 hours! Totally the wrong thing to do. Even now some two years later we are learning more about him. Only recently has he started to engage us in games and the other day he dug his first hole at the beach. You are in for a magical journey with Marshall and I hope you will share it with us.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Marshall is a handsome boy - congratulations! I agree with the other posters - give him time to settle in. My rescue dog, Chumlee did not settle in and show his true colors for a few weeks until he felt comfortable that he was indeed in his forever home.

Have fun with him and keep us updated!


----------



## Resident Eric (Nov 12, 2015)

I officially renamed him Casey. And we had some one on one bonding time.


----------



## Resident Eric (Nov 12, 2015)

can someone rename the title to "Meet Casey"? i can't edit anymore


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Resident Eric said:


> can someone rename the title to "Meet Casey"? i can't edit anymore


I'll be happy to change it for you. 

Casey is a great name for your handsome boy. 
Great to hear you had some one on one time together.


----------



## Resident Eric (Nov 12, 2015)

do you think his eyes are fine? The bottom are almost like sagging revealing a lot of the inside of the black tissue/skin


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Did Casey have his Vet appt. today?
If he did, did the Vet look at his eyes?


----------



## Resident Eric (Nov 12, 2015)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Did Casey have his Vet appt. today?
> If he did, did the Vet look at his eyes?


He did. He said Casey has droopy eyes kinda like a bloodhound does. But he sees nothing wrong with them. I guess he's more prone to eye infection because of the large gaps. He weights 64lbs and I think gaining 10-15lbs should bring him to the ideal weight. His teeth was examined and said he shouldn't be older than 4 years old. I'm pretty relieved that Casey is in generally good health.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good to hear his exam went well and he's healthy. 
You may want to keep a close watch on his eyes, if necessary see if your Vet will give you a referral to have an Vet. Ophthalmologist check them out. 

Once he gets the additional weight on him, he's going to really look great. He's a good looking boy. 

Did he get the ice cream after his Vet visit?


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Are the inside of the eyes (where it droops on Casey) supposed to be black or red? Kaizer's are red and I thought that was normal (they've never changed color).

Casey's so cute, he seems like such a sweetie.


----------



## Resident Eric (Nov 12, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> Are the inside of the eyes (where it droops on Casey) supposed to be black or red? Kaizer's are red and I thought that was normal (they've never changed color).
> 
> Casey's so cute, he seems like such a sweetie.


They are mostly black with a few pinkish red spots.



CAROLINA MOM said:


> Good to hear his exam went well and he's healthy.
> You may want to keep a close watch on his eyes, if necessary see if your Vet will give you a referral to have an Vet. Ophthalmologist check them out.
> 
> Once he gets the additional weight on him, he's going to really look great. He's a good looking boy.
> ...


The ice cream was before because it was 60 degrees this afternoon. The vet visit was 6pm at night. I had 2 licks of it, he ate the rest


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Glad everything went well at the vet


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

> The ice cream was before because it was 60 degrees this afternoon. The vet visit was 6pm at night. I had 2 licks of it, he ate the rest


Spoil that boy, he deserves it, sounds like you're enjoying him.


----------



## GoldenFocus (Feb 28, 2016)

*My personal experience*

Adding a male or female puppy to a family with one male dog has been fine. In fact it seemed to energize the old dogs into walking the yard and tearing up toys.

Adding a female to existing family with a female was a disaster for me. Once the second dog matured they fought....then fought......rested and started a fight. Tried everything.

Small sample size here of course but all of my older dogs loved the new pup once things settled down. 

Oh yea, I may be different than most folks here but pay special attention to the older dog. Groom it first, feed it first and pet it first. The pup will settle in and take its place pretty quickly.


----------



## Resident Eric (Nov 12, 2015)

GoldenFocus said:


> Adding a male or female puppy to a family with one male dog has been fine. In fact it seemed to energize the old dogs into walking the yard and tearing up toys.
> 
> Adding a female to existing family with a female was a disaster for me. Once the second dog matured they fought....then fought......rested and started a fight. Tried everything.
> 
> ...


Although I drool everytime I see a golden puppy picture, I'm starting to feel that maybe I shouldn't get a second one. It's not because I don't want to. But having a full time day job and have to rely on my mother to look after it makes me rethink my priority. I'm constantly worrying that she might not take care of it one day and it's going to be a problem for me. It's a "I really want to" but "I shouldn't" thing.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Good to hear it went well at the vet! Casey is a lucky boy, such a treasure! Lucky you!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Resident Eric said:


> Although I drool everytime I see a golden puppy picture, I'm starting to feel that maybe I shouldn't get a second one. It's not because I don't want to. But having a full time day job and have to rely on my mother to look after it makes me rethink my priority. I'm constantly worrying that she might not take care of it one day and it's going to be a problem for me. It's a "I really want to" but "I shouldn't" thing.


I love puppies, I really wanted one when I adopted my current boy, but I couldn't get my husband on board with it although I would have been the main care giver. They require 24 hour care, it's almost like having a baby to care for. You may want to read through some of the Puppy up to 1 year threads to see what members with new pups are going through. There are people who work full time and have pups, it's doable. Some of them are able to come home at lunch, have a friend or family member help them out, send their pup to doggy daycare or have a dog walker come in daily. 

There's a lot to be said about adopting a young adult dog, they are usually house trained, past the destructive stage, they may need some training, and you may want to get involved with different activities, but basically all you have to do is enjoy them and have fun with them. 

I would let Casey get settled in and adjusted, take time to get to know him, bond with him and develop your relationship with him. This could take a short time or it could take months. It all depends on him really. I would also concentrate on getting him to the weight he should be before thinking about adding another one. 

When I adopted my boy, he fit in right away without needing any adjustment period. My girl took several months, almost up to a year, but she had a rough start, she had been abused, it took that long for her to really trust us.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations, Casey is gorgeous, it's so great that he now has you and a wonderful home!


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Seeing him adopted to a caring home gave me a good warm feeling inside today. Thank you


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Marshall/Casey*

What an absolutely GORGEOUS boy! I could not have said no to that face, either.

All of the dogs we have ever adopted have been absolutely wonderful, they give so much more than we ever give them. God Bless you for adopting and I don't think it was any coincidence that there was miscommunication with the Breeders. You and Casey were MEANT to be. The vet we currently go to, likes our dogs to weigh less. Our Tucker, who we adopted is 67 lbs. and looks somewhat lanky. He was only 55 when we adopted him and then gained and was up to 80. He did not look heavy at all, but vet insisted we get the weight off. We feed our dogs Purina Pro Plan Savor Weight Management.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Eric*



Resident Eric said:


> Although I drool everytime I see a golden puppy picture, I'm starting to feel that maybe I shouldn't get a second one. It's not because I don't want to. But having a full time day job and have to rely on my mother to look after it makes me rethink my priority. I'm constantly worrying that she might not take care of it one day and it's going to be a problem for me. It's a "I really want to" but "I shouldn't" thing.


I think from what you've said, you should probably put off getting a puppy, until you have more time. Not fair to expect Mom to look after him/her. 
I'm sure Casey needs and deserves, the time,energy and attentionyou have to devote. Chances are he has never had so much love until now. Play with him and bond with him, he will repay you tenfold!!
Whenever my hubby and I lose one of our dogs, we always adopt. We can't stand being without a dog!


----------



## Monkey&Marshall (Aug 17, 2015)

Casey suits him. He looks like he had a great day. :heartbeat 
I wonder if his face will fill out a bit and his eyes will droop less with another 15 pounds on him! Big boy.


----------



## Resident Eric (Nov 12, 2015)

Casey has pretty long hind legs. He will probably still look skinny at 80 lbs


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My boy is tall and lanky, he's in the 72-75 lb. range. He's due to go in for his yearly check this week. He looks thin but he's very muscular. 

If Casey's legs are tall and thin, they will probably fill out some, get muscular, but over all his legs will look thin in comparison.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Casey*

I love the name Casey. Please give him some hugs from me!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Congrats and thank you for adopting Casey!!! Glad his vet check was good. He is a good looking boy. Loved all the pics...especially him eating ice cream!!


----------



## Resident Eric (Nov 12, 2015)

When Casey wants attention, this is what he does...


----------



## Resident Eric (Nov 12, 2015)

I took him to petsmart and he stepped on the scale without asking lol he gained 5 lbs already in a little over a week.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

How can you say no to those eyes?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Casey is absolutely adorable, you have found yourself a real treasure!! There is no way I would be able to resist that sweet face. 
Wonderful that he is starting to gain weight, must be all that love and the good food!


----------



## Resident Eric (Nov 12, 2015)

So I got a call from one of the breeders I spoke with before. They just had a litter and ready to be placed in homes for May. But I had to turn it down. Raising a puppy is a lot more work and I think it's too much for my mother to take care of two dogs. Someday I will fulfill my dream and have multiple dogs


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Casey has that classic Golden look and paw action down pat. He looks great, great to hear he's gained five pounds too. 

When the time is right, you will have a puppy and be the two dog household you long to be. I think it's important you concentrate on getting Casey at the weight he needs to be and let him have the opportunity to become the dog he's going to become. You two will develop a very special bond. 

He's a handsome boy, he's going be beautiful.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

These rescued dogs are 'gifted' to us for a reason, it may not be apparent early on, but as we build the relationship, discover 'who' they are, and how special they are, we are honored and privileged to share our hearts and homes with these very special friends.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Casey is such a sweetheart! He reminds me of my Maxi.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

What a lucky guy to have found you. Our first golden was a "Casey". Then he was given the middle name Jones. Our Casey Jones lived a wonderful 13 years!!


----------



## Resident Eric (Nov 12, 2015)

he spins in circle at meal time :

Yesterday I took him around the neighborhood for a short walk. In about 10 minutes of it, he stopped and lied down sideways on the ground. He just refused to walk from that point on. I tried lifting him up physically but he would not stand on his feet. So I stayed at the same spot for like 20 minutes and tried lifting him again, he still didn't want to move but he did finally. I don't think he was injury or tired, he just quit walking.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Casey looks so happy, cute how he spins before getting his dinner. 
His personality is shining through. 

Since he's still underweight, you may need to gradually build up the amount of exercise he's getting. How were the temps when you were walking him?


----------



## Resident Eric (Nov 12, 2015)

It's about 50 degrees. He was not over heat from the color of his gum. Once he wanted to walk again, he was fine. He did it again today at a park. It's really strange. I think this is his way of protesting when he wants to quit.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Casey sounds like such a sweetheart, his meal time 'spin' is so cute.

He hasn't been with you very long, his stopping/laying down could be his way of 'saying' he is feeling anxious/overwhelmed - his way of coping with it. Consider that this is a whole new world for him, perhaps a lot of new experiences for him, it is a lot to process, a lot to take in, it can be stressful and stress is mentally and physically tiring, it may be that he needs to take things a little slower, needs more time to adjust. It is hard, we are so eager to show them the world, how wonderful everything is, but sometimes the world is overwhelming for them, and they just need time to hang out at home where they feel safe, comfortable, and can truly relax. We can also run into situations, perhaps a sight, a sound, a smell, where it may trigger a memory and they just 'stop', and need to decide that it is okay/safe for them to carry on - it is so hard to know.

Perhaps consider giving him a mini- vacation -two or three days, a chance to just stay home, hang out, and relax and when you take him out walking again, keep walks short, stick to familiar routes for while, before slowly expanding his 'horizons' again.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Congratulations on being a wonderful new parent to Casey. I love the video of what he does before meal times. What a charmer and he is a good looking boy.


----------



## Nanapat16 (Mar 13, 2016)

!Congratulations on getting Casey !! He is a handsome boy !! Wish I could find a golden at a shelter. I have had multiple Goldens for 30 years. Recently lost my Casey girl at 16 and my Bailey boy at 13. I miss them terribly. Looking at puppies now. But would like to rescue an adult like you did if I could find one.


----------



## Resident Eric (Nov 12, 2015)

He had a bad seizure today. This really sucks. I was hoping we wouldn't have to deal with seizures until he gets older. He calmed down quite a bit now.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

oh no, the poor guy.


----------

